

Things I learned from iPhone and Droid ads - anuleczka
http://mislav.uniqpath.com/iphone-droid-ads/

======
sparky
Hopefully this was intended as humor (and it _was_ funny), and not as a
straight-faced critique. It is not news that different styles of ad campaign
can be effective; Apple has launched a fair few smarmy (Get a Mac
<http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/> ) or fanciful (1984
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8> ) salvos at the competition
itself.

What I learned from the 1984 ad:

The CEOs of all Apple competitors have monkey-like visages and enjoy sitting
very close to the camera as they brainwash the world.

The Macintosh makes you proficient at the hammer throw. Incidentally, it also
turns you into a woman with orange shorts.

